# synergy0852 2022 Lawn Journal



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Kicking off my 2022 lawn journal with a picture of how it looked after the snow finally melted on March 16. I had a ton of snow mold and damage from the winter this year.

Link to 2021 Journal



Sprayed prodiamine at 5g/M on 4/12 & I gave the lawn it's first mow this year on 4/17 which is a few weeks later than "normal." HOC was .65"





Gave it the second mow on 4/27 @ same HOC. This year I decided to try Anuew as my PGR to see if I like it more than my trusty T-nex and to experiment if I can get control on the poa annua that never seems to completely go away. It's not terrible this year, but I have seen maybe 25 plants as I have been mowing.

4/27 - Sprayed .05 lbs N/M of AMS, 1 oz/M of Main Event, and Anuew @ the 8 oz/A rate to start and I will work up to 12 and finally 16 oz/A rate as the year progresses.

Pics from the cameras today:


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Looks like that kicked the snow mold out real quick, looks nice and healthy. Well done!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm glad to see you posting finally. You got that snow mold taken care of real nice.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

synergy0852 said:


> Kicking off my 2022 lawn journal with a picture of how it looked after the snow finally melted on March 16. I had a ton of snow mold and damage from the winter this year.
> 
> Link to 2021 Journal
> 
> ...


Outstanding recovery there !👍


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I know everyone is saying this, but  on that recovery! The color is amazing.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey pal! That foliar N kicked things into gear real quick.

I have to ask because I'm waffling...is it too early for PGR or it all depends on goals: suppressing seedheads would mean an early start, etc.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing how you like anew. I thought about trying it but I want to finish the gallon of Tnex that's on the shelf


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks @jskierko, @Jeff_MI84, @lawn-wolverine,. @bf7.

@JerseyGreens I think you're spot on with your analysis of the goals. I read somewhere that anuew can suppress seed heads so I figured I'd give it a shot. Normally I wouldn't roll t-nex until I'm seeing more growth and better weather.

@Sfurunner13 I will be posting my thoughts throughout the year. My biggest concern is my lack of patience and not giving the anuew a fair chance before I go out and dig the annua out by hand. I'm going to do my best to let it ride and see if the higher rates of anuew can knock it back without sacrificing the quality of the KBG.


----------

